# Price increase on Renewal date



## margaret1 (5 Mar 2012)

Our health insurance is due another increase on April 1st. In general would the insurance companies,(VHI) allow us to take out a new policy on their specific start policy dates of 15th/22nd or 29th March availing of the lower premium and not renewing the original policy on 1st April?


----------



## Billo (5 Mar 2012)

They (vhi) would not do it for me.
I wanted to start a new policy on 20 December and continue as well to pay my old policy until 31 December. So I would have duel policies in operation from 20 Dec to 31th Dec.
But they would not have it. They said they got onto their legal department ....blah blah....


Rgds

Billo


----------



## margaret1 (5 Mar 2012)

Thank you Billo, had a feeling that may be the case ok...oh well..have to go back to www.hia.ie and do more research to find a policy we can afford. Thanks again.


----------

